# Fun senior video



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Steve...the video is not showing up on my iPad ll?

Pete & Woody


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome video.........


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> Steve...the video is not showing up on my iPad ll?
> 
> Pete & Woody


No clue Pete. Here is a link if that helps? https://vimeo.com/71906871


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Love it! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh be still my heart, Archie.....you big beautiful boy!


----------

